# Sleeping Outside



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I would initially say that it would depend on where you live - what kind of environment you have outside, it would have to be VERY favourable and predictable for me to trust my pup outside...

But then on second thought, I would say NO it is not ok to let a 12 week old puppy sleep outside...I would worry that things and noises would scare him and cause emotional damage at that age! I've never had smelly dogs - if that is what you are concerned with, go to PetSmart and in the shampoo aisle they have some really nice sprays that are intended for "between baths" and mine get sprayed upon coming into the house all the time - it's totally routine for them. And they smell like apples, never like dogs


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He does well. At his age, Lucky was peeing all over my kitchen during the night.

Really it would be best to not have him as an outside dog. It will be tougher for you to give him what he needs and he might end up being a "bother" rather then a companion. I had an outside dog that dug, escaped, barked and caused havic because he didn't feel a part of our family.

A dog should be at your feet, where you can cuddle him when you need it.

Bath him once a week and he will smell good. A dog shouldn't smell unless he's dirty.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Goldens are particularly attached to their packs. The puppy will want to be inside with you now and even when he's grown. 

I agree with mm03gn's bath advice. If bathed regularly and on good food, he shouldn't be smelly. You could also just be at the newness phase of dog ownership. As cute as he may be, he's still probably a bit of an intrusion on life as you used to know it. That's okay. It's normal! As you bond and realize how much he prefers to be inside with you, I'm sure it'll be too hard to put him out for the night.

Also consider a crate in the house if you want to ensure he stays off the furniture and to cut down on the doggy smells.

I ask people all the time to be honest and tell me if my house smells like two big hairy goldens live there. I'm pretty anal about vacuuming and dusting and have yet to have anyone tell me my house smells like dog. (Now my car on the other hand I have had a friend tell me smells like pooch - eau de dog park, I suspect. I just get it washed more frequently!)


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Firstly welcome. Where abouts do you live?
. Just asking for climate etc. Have you thought about a crate for your pup at night if you keep it inside? I would suggest not giving your pup water after 8.00pm, and take him out to pee just before you retire for the night. There are lots of people on here who can give you lots of advice. I would agree that 12 weeks is too young to be left outside alone all night. We would love to see some pics of your pup too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I could never sleep if I knew Our Penny was outside. I keep her in sight all the time, either outside with her or watching from windows.

Goldens DO have more of a doggie odor than some breeds. They have a more oily coat (for water retrieving) and an under coat. Personally, I like the smell and don't particularly like to have her perfumed.

Regular bathing should keep the smell at a minimum. Usually I can't smell it unless I bury my face in her fur...which I do.... a lot.....

But, please, do not leave your pup outside at night. Too many things can go wrong, including having her stolen right out of your yard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If you do some reading about golden retrievers , you will find that they are most happy with their families. They are not outside dogs, if made to sleep outside they will be sad.
Especially a 12 week old puppy! I highly recommend a crate. Read up on crate training.

I could never make my boys sleep outside or even in a different room from me.

Goldens should not smell bad... there must be a reason. It could be anal glands but I wouldn't think a 12 week old puppy would smell. Has he been checked by a vet?

My goldens do not smell bad and I don't bathe them as often as many people here on GRF. I do brush them often and feed a quality food.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I'm one who thinks goldens should sleep inside in a crate when they are young and in their humans bed when they are grown. : I've been told (and believe) that most of the doggie smell comes from dead fur. If you brush your pup at least weekly you will not have much smell. Dogs that sleep on damp earth also tend to have more doggie odor.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My pup has always slept in his OWN bed on my floor...I am not one for dogs in the bed or on the furniture.....He pretty much can do anything/be anywhere but those two places......I agree with all the above posts...I could not even think about putting that little guy outside alone...dogs are pack animals....especially goldens...they love to be around people.....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> I could never make my boys sleep outside or even in a different room from me.


My cats have been playing Nascar during the night for the last couple of weeks, so I have had to shut my bedroom door. Before I close it, I make sure that the dogs are in the room with me. One night I thought Jasper was, but when I got up in the morning he was standing outside my door just crying and crying.

Yeah, I can't even imagine putting my dogs outside to sleep. I personally wouldn't see any reason to have a dog if that was what I was planning on doing.

Feeding a good quality food makes a huge difference in their smell. My dogs don't smell bad at all. And like Debles, I bathe them quite infrequently compared to a lot of people here.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with others... good food and frequent baths,and brushings you should have no problems with smell.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm one also who doesn't care for "dog smell" in my house and with my first golden that seemed to always be a problem no matter how much I cleaned. However, I started feeding my new pup a higher quality food from the very beginning and I have never had that problem with him. I'm sure smells vary some from dog to dog, but I have to second the motion that the food contributes a lot to it. 

Hang in there and give the little guy a chance in your home. Soon you'll find that you can't imagine him not being there with you.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

In America, I believe we have very high regards to our goldens. I would never, even for a minute, consider putting my Golden outside to sleep whether he/she is 12 weeks or twelve years old; dont care if he/she stinks or not. IMO Goldens are very coveted by many members here and the notion of them sleeping outside at night, is putting them in a very vulnerable position. In fact, I personally don't believe in keeping dogs outside at all when I'm not at home. My dogs are an integral extension of my family; they are my companions, not "just a dog" or some random animal. I sincerely hope you reconsider leaving your puppy or full grown dog outside, unattended. And for his smell, there's always a product somewhere for that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Food can be a major factor, even my other half notices that dogs fed kibble (more so the cheap stuff but...) have a 'smell' to them. Our dogs don't have as much of a smell, they do when they need a bath or if they've been outside in the mud, but otherwise it's not noticable with three dogs in the house. We'll go to someone's house that has one little dog and notice a doggy smell right away. 

My guys sleep inside, the two youngest are still crated and Bender sleeps where she wants, usually in the mudroom as well because it's cooler in there (except when someone turns the heater up to 25C, poor dogs!).

Lana


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

IMHO....

Goldens are inside, "We are people too" dogs. I would never have one live outside. Not as a Pet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dogs sleep in my bed and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly think its not a very good idea to put a 12 week old golden puppy outside for the night. Honestly, you don't know what can happen especially at night when you are sleeping. I don't even like leaving Lucy outside in the patio where we have a big playpen for her for when I can't supervise her inside the house, and I constantly am checking on her. Oh and at 12 weeks they are scared of loud noises and other such things. Just be aware of all the advice you will get here, everyone here knows a whole lot.


----------

